# Salt Marsh 1444 set up (went tiller)



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

my SM1444 is on order - should have it in July. I'm second guessing a couple of my decisions:

- I have it with a side console. Thought it would be cool to be able to sit and drive on occasion, and wheel tilts so I can stand while driving at low speed. But I also want to keep it as light and simple as possible - which screams tiller. My current skiff is a tiller that I've had for 4 years and I don't mind it at all. Any suggestions?

- Going with a Suzuki 20. For remote operation, they only offer it in a 20". Tohatsu makes a 15". If I go tiller I could get 15" in either one. I'm going with electric start either way.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Go with the zuke. A 14' boat probably needs a tiller and your used to it. Get a sissy bar and you can stand and drive

I stand to drive my big fat boat cause I can't see over the console and I like to stand and drive and look around


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

I have a grab bar on my current skiff and tricked it out with a little shelf for my GPS. I'm really leaning toward going tiller again.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't understand why anyone would run anything but a tiller setup on a small microskiff like the SM1444. Seems like a no brainer. Get the tiller!


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

jrasband said:


> I don't understand why anyone would run anything but a tiller setup on a small microskiff like the SM1444. Seems like a no brainer. Get the tiller!


I have to admit that a part of the decision was because a side console would make it unique. But the tiller makes much more sense.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

I set up my 144 with a tube center console,livewell and a lot of other custom touches.im old and didn't want to have to twist and turn my back to steer the skiff.i have had it for a while now and it works perfect for me and what I like to do.my transom is raised,20" shaft on the remote steering merc.set it up for your style of fishing!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

If you can handle it, I'd go tiller. With a side console, unless someone is riding next to you, a skiff that small will ride unbalanced at low speeds even with tabs. As far as the motor goes, the reviews on the Tohatsu 20 running our 1444 and ShadowCast 16 have been on point. The 97# on the Suzuki makes it very attractive. I'd go with what you ave available for service near you.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

nsbkiter said:


> View attachment 8795
> I set up my 144 with a tube center console,livewell and a lot of other custom touches.im old and didn't want to have to twist and turn my back to steer the skiff.i have had it for a while now and it works perfect for me and what I like to do.my transom is raised,20" shaft on the remote steering merc.set it up for your style of fishing!


That is awesome!


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

nsbkiter said:


> View attachment 8795
> I set up my 144 with a tube center console,livewell and a lot of other custom touches.im old and didn't want to have to twist and turn my back to steer the skiff.i have had it for a while now and it works perfect for me and what I like to do.my transom is raised,20" shaft on the remote steering merc.set it up for your style of fishing!


VERY cool setup!


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Shadowcast said:


> If you can handle it, I'd go tiller. With a side console, unless someone is riding next to you, a skiff that small will ride unbalanced at low speeds even with tabs. As far as the motor goes, the reviews on the Tohatsu 20 running our 1444 and ShadowCast 16 have been on point. The 97# on the Suzuki makes it very attractive. I'd go with what you ave available for service near you.


Thanks, Jon - I'm going tiller. My current skiff is a tiller and I actually really like it. And I'm planning on going with the Suzuki electric start 20, which is 106#. Really want to keep it simple. Hoping to take delivery in July!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Tiller that's what my shadowcast build is going to be when started with a grab bar for yeti cooler


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Thx battfisher and smackdaddy.i like it too!a few extra lbs doesn't really bother me for the convenience of having elec start,power trim and remote steering.another great idea my brother came up with is my livewell set up.i had Mel not cut out the insides of the 2 boxes in the back.we put hatch lids on them and fabricated a well for the center.i have tons of dry storage on either side and my cranking/house battery/wiring is tucked away neatly inside of the starboard hatch.perfect for the way I fish.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

nsbkiter said:


> View attachment 8817
> Thx battfisher and smackdaddy.i like it too!a few extra lbs doesn't really bother me for the convenience of having elec start,power trim and remote steering.another great idea my brother came up with is my livewell set up.i had Mel not cut out the insides of the 2 boxes in the back.we put hatch lids on them and fabricated a well for the center.i have tons of dry storage on either side and my cranking/house battery/wiring is tucked away neatly inside of the starboard hatch.perfect for the way I fish.


Awesome! Can I steal the hatch lid idea??? Any concern with water getting in them?


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Port side is completely open for random storage/tackle.plenty of room left in starboard side as well.














Steal away!if my bro had more time we would have made some fb hatches but would have been a lot of work.after looking at every friggin plastic hatch in the world I went with the Jim black 13x17.they have no exposed screws,are very strong and have stainless hinges.no leaks at all yet.did a custom aluminum fuel tank up front which freed up the back boxes.there is a build thread on my skiff in the bragging section somewhere titled salt marsh 144 rigged by islamarine if u wanna see more of my rig.been a great lil skiff,you will love it!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's another vote for a tiller setup - but probably not for the reasons you've already heard... I've run both tiller setups (a small one) and side console setups (not much bigger...). With a side console setup in bad weather you're stuck on one side of the boat (and that might just be the bad weather side - tough luck!). With a tiller setup you can not only balance the boat better by just moving to one side or the other while running - but you also gain a bit of interior space (and on a small simple skiff every inch of space will be appreciated the more you're on the water....).


Good luck on whatever you choose and post up some photos...


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Here's another vote for a tiller setup - but probably not for the reasons you've already heard... I've run both tiller setups (a small one) and side console setups (not much bigger...). With a side console setup in bad weather you're stuck on one side of the boat (and that might just be the bad weather side - tough luck!). With a tiller setup you can not only balance the boat better by just moving to one side or the other while running - but you also gain a bit of interior space (and on a small simple skiff every inch of space will be appreciated the more you're on the water....).
> 
> 
> Good luck on whatever you choose and post up some photos...


I totally agree - I was considering that I'd sit in the middle and basically drive right-handed when necessary, but that's an unnecessary accommodation. I've been driving my 14' tiller for 4 years and just automatically shift my position to match the conditions, but was just thinking it would be cool to drive with a steering wheel. I'm more into fishing than I am into boating, and the tiller setup is much simpler and lighter. Thanks for your input - you've got a ton more experience than I do at all of this stuff and it's great to hear.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

All I know is that every lesson - should have come with a box of bandaids...I tend to learn.... slowly.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Glad you are going with a tiller. I'll add my comments in case any future owners consider a side console. I bought the 1444 two years ago when they introduced the new cap/sole for the SM1444s. I had a tiller and the first time out I was sitting on the platform doing my break in procedures and noticed that I could shift my weight from one butt cheek to another and the skiff would turn. That is how light these skiffs are. A side console will just aggravate that issue. Its not a serious issue but I want my skiff to track in a straight line under power! Furthermore, the front hatch is not waterproof. It has vented slots and when washing the boat expect to get some water in the hatch. If you plan on tossing flies on this rig, bring a 9ft rod with you and when you pick up the skiff make sure those rod tubes can actually hold a 9ft fly rod.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

GullsGoneWild said:


> Glad you are going with a tiller. I'll add my comments in case any future owners consider a side console. I bought the 1444 two years ago when they introduced the new cap/sole for the SM1444s. I had a tiller and the first time out I was sitting on the platform doing my break in procedures and noticed that I could shift my weight from one butt cheek to another and the skiff would turn. That is how light these skiffs are. A side console will just aggravate that issue. Its not a serious issue but I want my skiff to track in a straight line under power! Furthermore, the front hatch is not waterproof. It has vented slots and when washing the boat expect to get some water in the hatch. If you plan on tossing flies on this rig, bring a 9ft rod with you and when you pick up the skiff make sure those rod tubes can actually hold a 9ft fly rod.


Thanks for the info! I'm going to have them not do the cutouts in the rear boxes and then add access hatch lids like nsbkiter did in the pics above. I'll have the center bench instead of the livewell he has on his version so we can have a rear casting platform. Also, the front bulkhead will be left open so I can have my gas tank up front.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Good call. They should be able to make fiberglass hatches for the rear boxes. At least Erin or Rose told me they were working towards that 2 years ago.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

GullsGoneWild said:


> Good call. They should be able to make fiberglass hatches for the rear boxes. At least Erin or Rose told me they were working towards that 2 years ago.


And I'm not much of a fly fisherman. I own a 9' rod but only use it on small retention ponds where the brim are starving and within 12' of the shore.


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

Anyone have a SM1444 that _does_ fly fish and can give details on 9' rod storage and whether it's possible?


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

thepatten said:


> Anyone have a SM1444 that _does_ fly fish and can give details on 9' rod storage and whether it's possible?


When I was there Mel and Rose were talking about setting a 1444 with rod tubes through the front bulkhead instead of rear, and curving them to allow flyrods to be stored. But I don't remember if they mentioned a length. I own an 8' flyrod but might as well just dangle the fly off the end of the rod.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

thepatten said:


> Anyone have a SM1444 that _does_ fly fish and can give details on 9' rod storage and whether it's possible?


Don't know but I will be talking a fly rod with me when they get my shadowcast done to make sure they'll fit


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

thepatten said:


> Anyone have a SM1444 that _does_ fly fish and can give details on 9' rod storage and whether it's possible?


I had one but sold it. They cap the end of the rod tubes and I couldn't get my 9ft rod in the rod tube. One of my stripping guides was hitting the tubes. And it didn't matter which tube or side I was trying to use. I started stacking the rods on the floor and put the tips under the poling platform and that worked fine but it was still aggravating not having tubes that would fit a 9ft rod and not having the actual rod holders. I could have fit 7ft spin rods in the tubes but the skiff never came with the rod holders. I guess that was my mistake for not asking for rod holders when I asked for the tubes. I don't know if SM has fixed this issue with bigger and longer tubes so I would take a rod with me just in case.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

thepatten said:


> Anyone have a SM1444 that _does_ fly fish and can give details on 9' rod storage and whether it's possible?


I have a SM1444 and only fly fish. I haven't had any issues putting 9' rods in the rod tubes. My buddy has one as well and also hasn't had any issues with his fly rods. We installed our own rod holders, where we measured them to fit our fly rods. We got the skiffs from Salt Marsh with the rod tubes, and they gave us the rod holders and we measured for it and installed it to fit our rods perfectly. I am sure if you bring your rod or ask them to make sure they mount it for a 9' fly rod, you will be fine. On my Heron, they offset the rod holders so I can fit 4 9' fly rods and 4 shorter rods.

Here's mine:










Here's my buddy's SM1444:


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

paint it black said:


> I have a SM1444 and only fly fish. I haven't had any issues putting 9' rods in the rod tubes. My buddy has one as well and also hasn't had any issues with his fly rods. We installed our own rod holders, where we measured them to fit our fly rods. We got the skiffs from Salt Marsh with the rod tubes, and they gave us the rod holders and we measured for it and installed it to fit our rods perfectly. I am sure if you bring your rod or ask them to make sure they mount it for a 9' fly rod, you will be fine. On my Heron, they offset the rod holders so I can fit 4 9' fly rods and 4 shorter rods.
> 
> Here's mine:
> View attachment 9128
> ...


Your poling platform structure is slightly different than his. Any reason? And the artwork on yours is way cool.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Battfisher said:


> Your poling platform structure is slightly different than his. Any reason? And the artwork on yours is way cool.


Since the long tail has a longer arm, the platform design is different to be able to turn more without obstruction. 

Thanks.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

although islamarine rigged my sm 144 (not salt marsh) i can fit my 9' fly rod no problem...like PIB said...they will make it work for you as long as you ask!


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I love these little guys. If/ when I start looking at a second boat, it will be this or a Shadowcast 16...

Lou


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

THX1138 said:


> I love these little guys. If/ when I start looking at a second boat, it will be this or a Shadowcast 16...
> 
> Lou


Yes I can't wait to get my shadowcast build started. It will be under my pole barn next to the action craft.Hopefully around the middle of summer.


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks guys. Rose and Mel have been incredibly accommodating to my requests and questions. Mel said they would just move the front bulkhead a little to make sure they would be able to fit 9' rods top and bottom. I'm in Charleston so I can't shoot over to check them out in person and really play around with them. I've spent the last year figuring out what I want and emailing back and forth and now that we've purchased a house I can finally pull the trigger so to understate it I'm excited. 
I'm looking at 1444 with grab bar/caddy (the one with the slight curve, please give feedback if you have opinions on this), powder coat black bar and poling platform, rod rubes/under gunnel holders, electrical and trolling motor pre-wire, tohatsu 20. Nice and simple. Biscuit color deck and Petrol Blue hull. 
I'm definitely open to opinions and suggestions. Grown up on boats but this will be the first I've owned so don't berate me if I'm off the mark on any of this.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

thepatten said:


> Thanks guys. Rose and Mel have been incredibly accommodating to my requests and questions. Mel said they would just move the front bulkhead a little to make sure they would be able to fit 9' rods top and bottom. I'm in Charleston so I can't shoot over to check them out in person and really play around with them. I've spent the last year figuring out what I want and emailing back and forth and now that we've purchased a house I can finally pull the trigger so to understate it I'm excited.
> I'm looking at 1444 with grab bar/caddy (the one with the slight curve, please give feedback if you have opinions on this), powder coat black bar and poling platform, rod rubes/under gunnel holders, electrical and trolling motor pre-wire, tohatsu 20. Nice and simple. Biscuit color deck and Petrol Blue hull.
> I'm definitely open to opinions and suggestions. Grown up on boats but this will be the first I've owned so don't berate me if I'm off the mark on any of this.


Sounds like it's going to be a sick little rig. I love mine, and I haven't had any issues with fitting fly rods on mine, you'll be fine. Those guys know what they are doing if you just tell them what you're looking for, they'll take care of you.


----------



## Floridian1 (Jan 7, 2017)

nsbkiter said:


> View attachment 8817
> Thx battfisher and smackdaddy.i like it too!a few extra lbs doesn't really bother me for the convenience of having elec start,power trim and remote steering.another great idea my brother came up with is my livewell set up.i had Mel not cut out the insides of the 2 boxes in the back.we put hatch lids on them and fabricated a well for the center.i have tons of dry storage on either side and my cranking/house battery/wiring is tucked away neatly inside of the starboard hatch.perfect for the way I fish.


 How did you plumb the livewell you installed I have a small wakey project I'm looking to put a livewell in simmering similar to this. Trying to figure if it's with it . Thanks your boats looks nice!!!!


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Pump is mounted in bilge area w thru hull pickup and sea cock valve under pump just in case.the overflow for live well runs out through a hose to another thru hull in the transom.works really well and was quick n ez.


----------

